# Grow tents for enclosure.



## Dude Bro Man 433 (May 28, 2020)

I’ve been seeing videos of grow tents for tegu enclosures. They seem pretty awesome with The humidity control and live plants. I also love the price tag being a 20th of what I’m planning on spending on my tegus new home. How do you guys feel.
It would most likely be a two year home for my tegu, looking to buy a home. Don’t wanna build a permanent enclosure if i am planning on moving.


----------



## rantology (May 29, 2020)

They're a great budget option. Only downsides to them are aesthetics - not a lot of viewage/windows on most of them. Small risk of escape since they are fabric but I've heard solutions like line them with cinderblocks on the outside to prevent that.


----------



## Debita (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't know much about them but can sympathize with the moving thing! Ugh. 

Don't forget they're known for being escape artists. They don't stop and can detect a weakness wherever they are.


----------



## Georgette120 (Jun 3, 2020)

I’ve seen the grow tent thing too. I also hate that there isn’t much viewing windows. I want my girl to see me in the room and I wanna see her.
But it seems like a really budget friendly idea and you can make it bioactive.
While we talk about this. What have you all heard about house roaming tegu?
I wanted to just have an enclosure that was enough for keeping her secured but I wanted my girl to be a house tegu. With her own cat bed, ledges on the windows and lots room to roam my front rooms (lots of sunlight) . I live in Florida. Since there are many more reptiles we have a relatively warm home high 70 to low 80’s. I usually don’t use AC. Except few months in summer.


----------



## Ms Marty (Nov 11, 2020)

I recently purchased and installed a large grow tent in our spare bedroom, approx 8 ft long by 4 feet wide and 6.5 feet tall. My Argentine BW Tegu, Socrates, seems to really love all the space and his new room to roam in till he’s older and can hang out with our dogs/cats peacefully.
However, I too was greatly dismayed with the lack of viewing windows!! I did a lot of research on how to install my own version of windows on UTube especially and joining a group for Grow tent enthusiasts really helped build my courage up! Been working on my two windows over the last couple days, sometimes very tedious work because of how large they are and I’m triple securing the enclosure. I Love them!! Socrates is out warming himself, getting into his pool with fountain to soak, and I can see it all!! Really happy with how little the heat and humidity were affected, I used 16ga Vinyl purchased at Hobby Lobby. 
It was suggested that Grommets or Hot Glue and Gorilla Tape be used to attach the vinyl, I struggled with attaching grommets because the clamps were too difficult for my arthritic hands, the hammering method was impossible because I was working on a vertical surface and the option of Hot Glue and a Gorilla tape doesn’t seem secure enough ...... so I had the idea of using Buttons and a hole punch spaced every 2.5 inches around the cut out (3 sides, left flap of canvas attached to use as window covers if needed later when the surrounding house area becomes full of our family activity so he can have privacy and feel safer: I know! I humanize ALL MY Critters!!)
Anyway! Back on topic: Fortunately my tent had to large zippered openings which I wanted to utilize, so I carefully cut the vinyl with Box cutter, about 3 inches from the Zipper on the 3 sides. I used colorful 2 hole buttons, one opposing the other, wired and hot glued to each other with the canvas and Vinyl in between..... Labor of Love for Sure, Tedious but TOTALLY WORTH EVERY Second to have these beautiful large functional windows!


----------



## Dude Bro Man 433 (Nov 13, 2020)

Everything with my grow tent is doing great. I added blocks around the front perimeter to get the 1 foot substrate towards the back.wish this site allowed videos I’ll post pics later. Added a repti fogger . 2 arcadian dragon lights And the little guy is loving it


----------

